# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Spiraal

## zini2007

hoi mijn zusje die is 20 jaar en is ng maagd. ze vroeg mi dus wat ik er van vond als ze spiraal gaat zetten. zelf zeg ik dat je dat niet moet doen als je nog maagd be. graag zou ik willen weten wat ik haar moet adviseren.

----------


## TWS84

Denk dat het beste advies naar de huisarts gaan is.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Zini2007,

Bij het plaatsen van een spiraal maakt het niet uit of iemand nog maagd/geen maagd meer is. Je moet uiteraard wel een goede reden hebben om het spiraaltje te laten plaatsen (ik neem aan dat dat bij je zus menstruatieklachten zijn?) In dat geval is dat gewoon een goede reden en zal ze waarschijnlijk goedkeuring krijgen van de huisarts. Met dit voorstel zou ze hoe dan ook zoiezo naar de huisarts moeten gaan, deze kan je dan doorverwijzen wanneer hij het een goed plan vind. Let wel op dat het plaatsen van een spiraal pijnlijk kan zijn bij mensen die geen seks gehad hebben. ( Kan ook pijnlijk zijn als je dat wel gehad hebt hoor  :Wink: )

Succes!

----------


## zini2007

nee, de reden is niet menstruatiepijn.ze gaat binnenkort trouwen en wil voorkomen dat ze zwanger word.

----------


## TWS84

> Hoi Zini2007,
> 
> Bij het plaatsen van een spiraal maakt het niet uit of iemand nog maagd/geen maagd meer is. Je moet uiteraard wel een goede reden hebben om het spiraaltje te laten plaatsen (ik neem aan dat dat bij je zus menstruatieklachten zijn?) In dat geval is dat gewoon een goede reden en zal ze waarschijnlijk goedkeuring krijgen van de huisarts. Met dit voorstel zou ze hoe dan ook zoiezo naar de huisarts moeten gaan, deze kan je dan doorverwijzen wanneer hij het een goed plan vind. Let wel op dat het plaatsen van een spiraal pijnlijk kan zijn bij mensen die geen seks gehad hebben. ( Kan ook pijnlijk zijn als je dat wel gehad hebt hoor )
> 
> Succes!


*Plaatsen van een spiraal IS pijnlijk..  
*

Misschien is de pil dan toch een betere optie, condooms..
Genoeg opties om een zwangerschap te voorkomen. Maar hoe dan ook (op condooms na) eindig je bij je huisarts..

----------


## zini2007

ja klopt. zo ze heeft intussen besloten om aan de pil te beginnen. bedankt voor de advies. groetjes

----------


## Sylvia93

> nee, de reden is niet menstruatiepijn.ze gaat binnenkort trouwen en wil voorkomen dat ze zwanger word.


Ook dat is een reden tot plaatsen van spiraal  :Wink:  Ik adviseer om gewoon eens een praatje te maken met de huisarts hierover!

@ Tws,

Haha dat zou best wel eens kunnen kloppen idd. En ben het helemaal met je eens. Ik denk dat qua zwangerschappen de Pil ook iets veiliger is, maar heb ondertussen al vernomen dat ze idd aan de Pil gaat. Verstandige keuze! Maar hoe dan ook beland je idd bij de huisarts  :Wink: 

Groetjes!

----------


## TWS84

@Sylvia 

Heb zelf de spiraal al 6 jaar en geen kids.. dus bij mij is is t wel succesvol.  :Smile: 
Maar om te beginnen denk ik dat eigenlijk bijna iedereen aan de pil gaat.

----------


## Sylvia93

> @Sylvia 
> 
> Heb zelf de spiraal al 6 jaar en geen kids.. dus bij mij is is t wel succesvol. 
> Maar om te beginnen denk ik dat eigenlijk bijna iedereen aan de pil gaat.


Oh dat is wel positief idd! Je hoort de laatste tijd zoveel enge verhalen van spiraaltjes en zwanger raken etc etc. Maar de Pil lijkt mij idd ook een beter middel om mee te beginnen, slik ik zelf ookal een aantal jaar en ben er zeer positief over! En een voordeel, het innemen doet geen pijn  :Wink:

----------

